# CSU MFA Screenwriting Programs



## trucherrygirl

Has anyone applied and been accepted to any MFA/MA Screenwriting programs in the CSU system? I've just applied to Cal State Fullerton and am also applying to Cal State LA (Dramatic Writing MFA) and Cal State Northridge (MA Screenwriting).

Just wondering if people are in these programs and what they think of them! Thanks!


----------



## trucherrygirl

So no one's applied to any of the CSU Dramatic Writing/Screenwriting programs? I feel so alone over here!

I'm just not sure on the timeline of when to hear back from these schools. I applied to CSU Fullerton on January 11th and CSU LA and CSU Northridge in mid-February. Haven't heard anything from them except when they sent me my log-in information. 

No other CSU MFA applicants out there?


----------



## cahoots

CSUF's MFA = Jule Selbo wrote a book- she sells it for use in her class. She hired Chad Gervich. He wrote a book. He sits on his laptop during class when he's supposed to be "teaching". 

Gervich refuses to give written notes. He says he's a tv writer, but look at his IMDB. He says he writes on Chelsea Lately- he's not in the credits.

There are some nice professors there, but it's 90% NOT screenwriting. Feel bad for the other teachers who have to work there.

Year one has been TV History, Film History, Media Literacy, "Structure", "Sitcom" w/ Gervich who has tirades at the class, telling them they suck etc.

Gervich gave 2 women there C+'s then emailed them after to harass them, one claims. He gave a guy in the class a better grade who pitched a sitcom about Coach Hymen and a 14 year old girl who goes to  City University of North Torrance-- (see the acronym)? Wonderful environment for female students, huh?

Selbo has one girl on "academic probation". This girl asked questions, stood up for herself in class. This girl says Selbo told this girl to be a development girl because she was never gonna be a writer. 

Next year? "Genre Studies" (Selbo is writing a book on genre). Assignments have been things like book reports, etc..

They won't help you make any of your short films there. No production.

Gervich tried to sell $400 TV Summit seminars to his students and sold their information to some company so they keep getting sales texts. 

Selbo keeps trying to get them to sign up for a summer program at Cal State Monterey Bay for 2 weeks for 2 credits. Not sure what you can do with 2 credits. 

Ed Fink runs the RTVF Dept. Three women have reported harassment to Fink, who has done nothing but brush it under the rug when they've followed up. 

Fink won't even refer them to the OC Film Commission even though they wanted to make short films on location in OC. The commission is on the CSUF office.

Look at student achievement in the RTVF dept there- goose egg and you wonder why. Google "csuf rtvf annual report 2012" and see where the money really goes. 35K to "speakers", some are Selbo's friends who have books to sell, as told by one teacher. In this report, it says Selbo went to Europe 3 times. #taxpayerdollar

Mainly all busy work and no screenwriting. One teacher asked Selbo to look at her syllabus and Selbo didn't look at it- repeated curriculum, movies already assigned. 

Selbo has stated publically that she has favorites.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Porty

I contacted CSUN regarding the MA Screenwriting program for 2012, and was told they would have all decisions made by the 2nd week of April - so potentially not much longer for applicants to wait.


----------



## cahoots

Good- fingers crossed. Think you'll be much happier there. 

CSUF just fired one of their professors, administration still useless, and one professor swore to never come back- the program is that disturbingly unorganized and unsupportive. 

They don't even know what's happening Fall 2012 as it appears- poorly mis-managed and they really don't care, with a few exceptions, but- ya know.

Others dropped out ...


----------



## trucherrygirl

I didn't realize all of those issues with CSUF's MFA program, though they did change their deadline (originally it said January 16th on the website) and I checked last week and it said April 1st. I had my application in already, but still... SO CONFUSED!

Haven't heard from any schools yet except CSUN cuz they asked me a question about something and I was also told decisions would go out mid-April. I'm strongly considering CSUN (it's my 2nd choice at this point) if I don't get into Chapman. Not sure about CSU LA, although my friend's friend went there and seems to like the program. 

So I think CSUN might be a good option for me if Chapman doesn't work out, but I'm still waiting to see.


----------



## cahoots

Ha yeah- CSUF changed their deadline --no one's applying? Their professors will likely not be on par- since according to a source- they haven't even set their Fall 2012 semester when other schools already did that in January and got decent instructors in the adjunct category at least. 

CSUF retention rate is plummeting- so poorly run. No one cares. They simply don't- you ever have a question- you will never find the answer. There is no flexibility- you can't choose classes and no one will talk about any sort of electives or independent study.

Have friends who go to Chapman- it's great over there- should've gone there. Chapman paperwork is confusing- sometimes they forget to notify you that you get in (happened to me and a friend)- so you have to check in on them periodically if you really want to go there.


----------



## John Paul

> Login/Join



This is my first post, but I've been lurking around for a couple months now since I sent my first application back in February.

I applied to both CSUF and CSUN. (Along with Pepperdine. Would've liked to have applied to UCLA, but I was a bit late getting started.)

Wow, CSUF sounding worse by the day. It's been at the bottom of my list solely based on location, but it's sounding iffier and iffier. I'm really hoping on CSUN based on price, and the Valley's much cheaper to live in than Malibu. (At least it seems that based on my cursory research). Also, I hear good enough things.

It's the second week of April now, and I had heard mid-April. Will they (CSUN) be sending out email notifications or mailing acceptances out, I wonder. I'm on the East Coast now, so I figure it'd be a bit longer before I hear either way.


----------



## cahoots

JP, save yourself.

If moved to go to CSUF all the way from the East Coast, I'd jump off a bridge. 

BTW- look at how many people jump off the parking deck at CSUF - now I know why. what a headache.  

************You have zero/NO choice in classes at CSUF- stuck w/ the same people


----------



## John Paul

Cahoots,

Yeah my hope is on the other schools I applied to. My main mission is getting out West, though. Are you graduating from CSUF, or are you transferring?


----------



## cahoots

They're never going to get to claim me as alumni   Have a great trip out here, J, wherever you go. Keep us posted!


----------



## cahoots

Someone got this official statement from Ed Fink today:

YEP- NO ELECTIVES, ie. their webpage about "Electives" that was up is FALSE ADVERTISING

They just changed their whole web page- it used to say students could take electives, upon professor approval as written by Fink below- not anymore and 2 classes "unique" to your cohort? Busy work?

It said this up until recently, after students took 2 semesters--

Now their new set-up:
30 people in a writing class******************
"Combining 2 Co-horts"

http://communications.fullerto...-course-rotation.pdf

"This study plan rotation for offering MFA courses by semester is subject to change based on availability of faculty, budget, curricular modifications, and other variables."

Availability... other variables.... 
you might get the classes you need to graduate in 2 years?

CSUF's MFA didn't even think to write its own student handbook.

A program "3 years in the making" , a program "sensitive to diversity"- um yep.

Fink admission of changing website after enrollment:

Date: Thu, Apr 12, 2012 at 6:43 PM
Subject: Re: After the fact change of web page?
To: "Fink, Edward" <efink@exchange.fullerton.edu>
Cc: "Beisner, John" <jbeisner@exchange.fullerton.edu>, "Powers, Katherine" <kpowers@exchange.fullerton.edu>, "Huizinga, Dorota" <dhuizinga@exchange.fullerton.edu>, "Briggs, William" <wbriggs@exchange.fullerton.edu>, "Matz, Irene" <imatz@exchange.fullerton.edu>, "Engels, Robert" <rengels@exchange.fullerton.edu>, "Posner, Ari" <aposner@exchange.fullerton.edu>, "Selbo, Jule" <jselbo@exchange.fullerton.edu>


[You would publish on a university a public webpage as fact things that a chancellor hadn't approved yet?

You're saying the program wasn't approved by a chancellor when we started and after Fall 2011 then?]

On Thu, Apr 12, 2012 at 6:40 PM, Fink, Edward <efink@exchange.fullerton.edu> wrote:

    Thank you for your message, XXXXX. As I wrote in my previous response, I have, indeed, made some changes to the website to improve clarity about our MFA in Screenwriting program. You are correct that the previous page had a sentence with language about consulting with faculty to take other electives. That sentence was an artifact from an earlier version of our degree proposal that outlined some elective classes. Our degree proposal went through many revisions until it was finally approved at the chancellor's level. That final approval was for the 14-course study plan outlined at the website. That one sentence on the earlier version of the website did not get updated to reflect that and, therefore, was inconsistent with the approved study plan. For this reason, I removed that sentence to avoid future confusion.

to	"Fink, Edward" <efink@exchange.fullerton.edu>
cc	"Beisner, John" <jbeisner@exchange.fullerton.edu>,
"Powers, Katherine" <kpowers@exchange.fullerton.edu>,
"Huizinga, Dorota" <dhuizinga@exchange.fullerton.edu>,
"Briggs, William" <wbriggs@exchange.fullerton.edu>,
"Matz, Irene" <imatz@exchange.fullerton.edu>,
"Engels, Robert" <rengels@exchange.fullerton.edu>,
"Posner, Ari" <aposner@exchange.fullerton.edu>,
"Selbo, Jule" <jselbo@exchange.fullerton.edu>
date	Thu, Apr 12, 2012 at 6:14 PM
subject	Re: Independent Studies- Procedures?
mailed-by	gmail.com


Thank you for your message of April 11, 2012 (above). Allow me to address your questions individually.

Q. How does a graduate student set up independent studies with a sponsoring professor?

A. A graduate student does not “set up independent studies with a sponsoring professor.” The MFA in
Screenwriting study plan consists of 14 courses of three units each, yielding a total of 42 units. Those 14
courses are listed on the MFA in Screenwriting website, http://communications.fullerton.edu/rtvf-mfa.html.

None of those courses is an independent study course; therefore, graduate students in this program do not set up independent studies individually with instructors.

Q. What amounts to independent studies within RTVF's MFA in Screenwriting?

A. There are no independent studies as part of the MFA in Screenwriting curriculum.

Q. Please produce this information for me in a MFA Screenwriting Graduate Student Handbook if possible.

A. The Office of Graduate Studies publishes a thorough “Graduate Student Guide,” or handbook for graduate
students. It is available via that office's website; the direct link is:
http://www.fullerton.edu/gradu...ook_Online_Final.pdf. Because all the relevant
information for graduate students is available there, we do not duplicate that with a separate handbook for
the MFA in Screenwriting. Instead, we post the specific information for the MFA in Screenwriting at that
program's website: http://communications.fullerton.edu/rtvf-mfa.html.

Q. My boyfriend is registering for his Fall 2012 courses at a CSU. All of my friends in graduate programs elsewhere know what they are taking for Fall 2012. I am in the dark. No one, including yourself knows and it is
April 2012- almost the end of this Spring 2012 semester.

A. While I do not know the exact date that the Fall 2012 Schedule of Classes went live, that schedule is available online. You may link to it in several ways, one of which is to link to “Classes” from the “Additional
Quick Links” menu of the university's home page: http://www.fullerton.edu. There you can find the RTVF graduate courses for Fall 2012, including courses for both your current cohort and the new cohort that begins
in the fall. We are combining both cohorts in two of the classes, RTVF 480 and RTVF 553T, to comply with budget reductions. Each cohort will also take two additional classes unique to that cohort. The MFA in Screenwriting committee is reviewing applications for the new cohort. When they have completed that review and the new cohort has been notified, members of that MFA committee will notify both cohorts of
their classes. That has not been done yet because the new cohort is just now being selected and because
registration for Fall 2012 does not begin until July 9, 2012, according to the “Registration Guide Fall Semester
2012,” http://www.fullerton.edu/admis.../guides/fall2012.pdf.

In sum, the handbook published by the Office of Graduate Studies and the MFA in Screenwriting website are two of the main sources of information for the degree. We have no department-specific policy for
transferring courses into our MFA, or for setting up independent studies, because we did not anticipate transferring courses into this new degree program, nor does the degree program include any independent studies. Your request to transfer courses was the first such request we received, and that is why we involved
the Office of Graduate Studies.


----------



## John Paul

Got my acceptance in the mail for CSUN today, so that immediately rules out CSUF. I hope Pepperdine makes up their minds soon because CSUN only is only giving me ten days to make a decision. So I've got some thinking to do...


----------



## Porty

Congratulations John Paul


----------



## cahoots

!  Go John Paul!

10 days isn't long. Can you accept then decline later? That happens.


----------



## John Paul

I guess, if I get in at Pepperdine, I could go ahead and pay the registration fee at csun and eat it if I decided on Pepperdine instead.  Definitely moving either way. It all depends on if I get scholarship money or at an assistantship at one or the other. I'm excited, but definitely anxious about the whole situation.


----------



## trucherrygirl

Congrats, John Paul!   

I also got an acceptance letter from CSUN today! This is the first school I've heard from... FINALLY! I'm still waiting on Chapman, but if CSUN is only giving me 10 days (like John Paul's situation), then I don't know what to do. I was thinking of calling Chapman's admissions office next week. I think I'd be happy at CSUN or Chapman, but I don't want to lose my spot at CSUN because I haven't heard from Chapman. One of those sticky situations. 

John Paul - If Pepperdine is your first choice, maybe you should call their admissions office? Just a thought.


----------



## Porty

Congratulations also trucherrygirl


----------



## John Paul

Congrats! I'd call Pepperdine, but it's only been about two weeks since I completed by application. It's not necessarily my first choice anyway... It all sorta depends on what my expenses will be and what work is available. 

If you can't get a read on Chapman, you may just have to go ahead and pay the registration fee just in case. Not exactly sure how much that's gonna be though...


----------



## trucherrygirl

@Porty and John Paul: Thank you both!  

Yeah... I don't know what to do yet. I've called Chapman twice now and no one has answered the phone. I'm gonna try calling again tomorrow. Not sure how much they can tell me about my application, though. Sometimes they can't give that kind of information over the phone.

CSUN is really tempting me and it is my second choice school. But doesn't it look bad to accept an offer, then decline it later? Even though Chapman has been my first choice, CSUN is much cheaper and I might be able to get certain things out of the program I would not get at Chapman. But... I don't know. *shrugs*


----------



## John Paul

Congrats, Porty. I just accepted CSUN's offer yesterday, so unless Pepperdine can make a strong pitch (if I'm even accepted) I'll be attending CSUN in the fall.

Wow, New Zealand? I thought I was making a big trip from Virginia. Anyway, I think it'll be a great place to be.


----------



## mmall

Hey all! I've been lurking on this page for awhile. I was also accepted into CSUN and I have already sent the e-mail that I was coming. I was trying to wait it out for the another program, but time is running out and if I am officially accepted there, I wouldn't be able to afford the program nohow. Some of these programs are crazy expensive and CSUN isn't that bad. Plus it's close to the industry so we will all have a chance to get our feet wet. I hope I will be seeing you guys soon and good luck on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## trucherrygirl

I also accepted CSUN's offer via e-mail today. Just with weighing my options, CSUN is the best choice for me for right now. I haven't received any other admissions offers yet, but I will be declining if I do. Plus, if I want a Ph.D in the future, I don't want to be in debt from my Master's degree. I too like the idea that Northridge is close to the industry for internships and such. Plus, TV shows/movies have been filmed on campus. Pretty cool! 

I'd like to get to know my fellow classmates!

Where are you guys coming from(country/state)?
What did you study in undergrad and what is your academic background?
What type of writing sample did you submit to CSUN?
What class or classes are you most looking forward to taking at CSUN?


----------



## mmall

I am from Richmond, CA 
I am a English: Creative Writing major at San Francisco State University.
For the writing sample I submitted two short plays.
Besides the main screenwriting classes, I am looking forward to the adaptation and the writing class for one hour drama.


----------



## Porty

Ok, here goes.

I am from Dunedin, New Zealand
I was an English Major at Otago University (Dunedin, New Zealand) but that was a few years ago (I'm 34 now)
For the writing sample I submitted a feature length screenplay.
I am looking forward to ... the whole package. Coming from a small town on the other side of the world - having the chance to live, write and study on Hollywood's doorstep for two years feels quite special.

Oh, and congratulations mmall


----------



## trucherrygirl

Looking forward to meeting you guys!    

My info:
I am originally from Orange County, CA, but finishing school in Berkeley, CA.
I am a Film Studies major with a minor in Disability Studies at UC Berkeley.
For the writing sample, I submitted a 21 page short film script.
I am most looking forward to taking Writing Episodic Television (One Hour Drama) and some of the main Screenwriting courses. I'm hoping to find a way to adapt the curriculum, so I can also take a few ASL classes and maybe do a TV thesis project instead of a feature-length screenplay, but I don't know if that's possible yet.


----------



## John Paul

Congrats, mmall.

I'll be traveling from Richmond, VA come this fall. I'm finishing up my MA in English here at VCU right now, and while I've always wanted to get into film, I finally worked up the courage to chase after it following a screenwriting seminar last fall. 

I submitted the first draft of a feature length with my application. I've had a few nonstarter screenplays that I've worked on in the past, but this was the first one I've been able to finish. That said, I think I'll just appreciate having that workshop atmosphere again. 

I think I'm looking forward to working on TV scripts, though I'd like to try my hand at half hours.


----------



## trucherrygirl

@John Paul: So cool that you're going for a 2nd Masters degree! Good for you! How do you like your English MA?

I'm mostly interested in TV writing, so I'm curious as to how much the program will let us do elective-wise and if we can make arrangements to do a TV thesis project. I'm just more TV minded and I've written more TV scripts and short film scripts than feature-length ones. 

Was accepted today into CSU LA's MFA in Dramatic Writing Program! I don't know how competitive it is. But I will be declining since I already accepted my spot at Northridge. Does anyone know the reputability of the CSU MFA/MA Screenwriting programs? Like, we know UCLA and all of the big (and some smaller) private schools are more well-known than Northridge. 

I don't regret my choice to attend Northridge at all. I'm just curious.


----------



## John Paul

I'll be finishing the MA in about week, so that's exciting, but I kind of wished that I had figured out that I really wanted to do film beforehand. Before, you know, I invested the money in it. 

It's all right, though. Maybe it'll help me get some work when I move out to CA.


----------



## HeyItsNatalieee

Hi All,

Congrats to those who have been accepted to programs! 

I'm wondering if ANYONE has heard from CSUF? It's the only school I applied to, which I now know was a huge mistake. :'( It's already the end of April... I thought they would have notified us by now. 

Cahoots, do you know if they are canceling the program? Or, do you know when they intend to let us know? 

I would appreciate anyone's impute. Thanks!

Sincerely,
Still Hopeful


----------



## HeyItsNatalieee

* input


----------



## cahoots

Hi Natalie,

No idea if they're cancelling or not- all it says on one of their pdfs linked to the program page is "pending this and pending that", pending professor availability, pending funds. 

It says they're planning on "combining" the cohorts for classes- take a look. According to an email from Dr. Fink that was published - they won't even be setting professors until July 9- when all the other schools set Fall 2012 professors in January 2012 (usually standard).

Maybe you could take UCLA Extension classes or do the UCLA Professional Program (rolling admissions) and in my opinion- a much better learning environment and value than CSUF's "MFA".


----------



## HeyItsNatalieee

Hey Cahoots,

Thanks for the quick response! I can't believe they are waiting until July to figure that out. They must be having a difficult time holding on to professors. Does Professor Posner still work there? I e-mailed him regarding my admission status two weeks ago, but never received a reply. 

Also I've read some of your other posts in this thread, and I'm just curious, are you transferring or just quitting the program? 

Funny you should mention UCLA, I just graduated from there last year and took a screenwriting class through the extension program last spring. It was a great program, but only offered classes at inconvenient times. :/ However, I may choose to go that route if it's my only option.


----------



## cahoots

Posner is definitely alive and emailing. Just got an email from him a couple days ago. That sucks he hasn't written you back in two weeks! Bad business.

Apparently you can only transfer so many credits to other programs. Frown too.
This MFA isn't worth another year. That bad.

You can do both Extension and the Professional Program online w/ UCLA. Good luck!


----------



## trucherrygirl

Yeah, I haven't heard anything from CSUF either, but since I don't plan to go there, I'm not too worried anymore. 

Has anyone who's going to CSUN this fall heard anything via e-mail or regular mail about enrollment or anything yet? Or am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## John Paul

I haven't heard anything either. I imagine it's just end of the year delay or they're waiting until ten days have passed.


----------



## John Paul

Just got an email acknowledging my acceptance. 
Still not sure exactly when we'll register for classes, aid, etc.


----------



## mmall

Yeah, I got the same e-mail as John Paul. I went on to myportal at CSUN and saw that I could enroll for classes June 28th I believe. I am still a little confused on how and when we are supposed to pay for fees and such. I might call someone, just to make sure.


----------



## HeyItsNatalieee

Hi all,

I know most of you have already accepted CSUN's offer, but I'd be so grateful if any of you let me know when you hear from csuf. I'm going to visit the department office for some answers this week, but who knows what will happen.


----------



## cahoots

hope it's worth the gas to get an answer at all. In person = stuff they can't tell you over email, or else they would go ahead and write it.


----------



## HeyItsNatalieee

I live fairly close and it's on my way to work, so it shouldn't be too bad. I'm just nervous because there's a chance they'll reject me in person. That won't be fun!


----------



## cahoots

Just weird they won't tell you anything, but will let you "come in" for some reason or another. You went to UCLA undergrad. Um, yeah.


----------



## HeyItsNatalieee

They didn't tell me to visit the office; I'm doing it on my own. I figure they have to tell me SOMETHING if I'm there.


----------



## trucherrygirl

For those who accepted CSUN's offer of admission, have any of you looked at the class schedule yet? I know we can't enroll yet (my appointment is at the end of June). I noticed in my admissions letter that the class marked "CTVA 512" is called "Graduate Screenwriting Workshop" yet in the online class schedule it seems to be a Film Theory seminar. So I'm wondering if we have to take both the Theory and History of Cinema (labeled CTVA 500) AND the Film Theory one? Seems kinda odd for a Screenwriting degree to have to do 2 history/theory courses, even during the first semester. I would have at least thought it would be 1 history/theory course and 2 screenwriting courses. A bit confused.


----------



## trucherrygirl

*Fall 2012 CSUN Classmates:* Have people been able to enroll in classes yet? I can only enroll in CTVA 512 (Advanced Scene Writing). When I tried registering for CTVA 500 and CTVA 595E, the system wouldn't let me. I'll e-mail the instructor. Just wondering if anyone else was having these issues, too.


----------



## thehamm99

Trucherrygirl,

Okay, this is my first post. I've barely lurked here throughout the last few years, but I wanted to reply to you.

I am a graduate of CSUN, B.A. in Cinema, emphasis in Screenwriting. I'll give you some pros and cons.

pros: I really enjoyed the campus. I love hot weather so I loved being in the valley. Facilities were decent.

cons: Not very respected within the industry, though the rep seemed to be growing, and is closer to the industry than most state schools.

Teachers to definitely take:
Edson - I never had him and regret it. Heard great things.

Halloran - lecture classes. He takes his work seriously and is very open-minded about form and artistry.

Friedman - She was and still is basically my mentor, but is not full time there. She was teaching the "Episodic Drama course for the grad students, which I was able to take as an undergrad. She wrote for tv for 20+ years and for someone who wants to write for TV she would be great to take a course from. Not sure if she will be there when you are there or not.

Avoid:
Krasilovsky - never in class, has T.A. teaching
Portnoy - lazy, doesn't care, pompous

Without tooting my own horn, I was much more skilled than almost everyone in my screenwriting classes, and seemed to "want it" a lot more. 

There were some decent writers in the graduate TV writing class that I took. But there were also many that seemed to be brand new to screenwriting, and also weren't very promising.

I just completed the professional course at UCLA and plan on applying for several MFA programs this fall, but I wouldn't go to CSUN for it (in part because I already went there).

You will get a lot of people talking down CSUN, get used to it, and don't sweat it. It will be what you make of it. When I was there, for reasons I won't go in to, I didn't take advantage of some great internship opportunities.

Some people in my undergrad classes, and a grad assistant T.A. were interning at major studios in development department. Not a bad way to make connections for a CSU student paying bottom of the barrel costs to attend.

If nothing else, you'll graduate with a master's degree, some real solid, resume worthy experience, a couple decent scripts, and less debt than I'm going to have (much much less. Lol).

I also regret not making too many friends while at CSUN. I was busy with other things. The people were generally nice, the ladies were hot, and the atmosphere was cool. It was a fun school to go to. Have a great experience.
I can try to answer any questions you might have.


----------

